# Black Plague Spreading in Africa



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been keeping track somewhat since August and it is concerning.



> Plague fears grow as Malawi becomes tenth African nation put on alert for the spread of the killer disease
> 
> At least 143 people have died of the plague following an outbreak in Madagascar
> Another 2,000 people have been infected since the spread in August this year
> ...


Plague fears grow as Malawi becomes 10th nation on alert | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

According to the American left immigrants do not spread disease. That’s racist.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep those people the hell out of here!

WE already have cases of other diseases here in the southwest of one's eradicated decades ago, brought back by illegals..

As far as Africa goes, who gives a shit, 

the place has been nothing but trouble from the simian inhabitants, 

look what it gave us for a president, more trash, par excellence.

One of our troopers was executed there last week, line up 200 of theirs and kill them each time they do such a thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing good comes from Africa. 

Pro Golfers from South Africa, maybe, but nothing else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got permethrin concentrate?

For your clothes and your house for fleas.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Nothing good comes from Africa.
> 
> Pro Golfers from South Africa, maybe, but nothing else.


What about,.... Barry Sotero? :vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Keep those people the hell out of here!
> 
> WE already have cases of other diseases here in the southwest of one's eradicated decades ago, brought back by illegals..
> 
> ...


Send them all to Barry and MOOchele Sotero, courtesy of US taxpayers
. Let their foul spoor take care of them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nothing good comes from Africa.
> 
> Pro Golfers from South Africa, maybe, but nothing else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


>


So we all have to listen to crap from white privileged women? *NOPE!*

Spock should have floored the witch! Do you approve of abuse? M vs W or W vs M?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> So we all have to listen to crap from white privileged women? *NOPE!*
> 
> Spock should have floored the witch! Do you approve of abuse? M vs W or W vs M?


WTH are you talking about?!!
LOL
And yes, You need to listen to me. I'm perfect.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> WTH are you talking about?!!
> LOL
> And yes, You need to listen to me. I'm perfect.


Look at what YOU posted, W on M abuse!!!! Let's be PC here!

I won't listen to ANY PC witch, and only our Lord is perfect, Eve/Mish the apple purveyor.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Look at what YOU posted, W on M abuse!!!! Let's be PC here!
> 
> I won't listen to ANY PC witch, and only our Lord is perfect, Eve/Mish the apple purveyor.


PC?!!! I see that 2 people voiced their opinions. Slippy is free to say whatever he wants. (I didn't delete his post) And I'm free to agree or disagree. 
I think you are the only one offended here. lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> PC?!!! I see that 2 people voiced their opinions. Slippy is free to say whatever he wants. (I didn't delete his post) And I'm free to agree or disagree.
> I think you are the only one offended here. lol


I'm glad her highness deems herself still perfect, and PC. Got a picture of a man bitch slapping a woman? POST IT! Like you did for Spock. Can I post a weak kneed male, bitch slapping a woman? Tit for tat, Mish. Can't have it both ways.....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAND WERE OFF! LADIES AND GENTELMAN WELCOME TO THE MOAT RECENT ADDITION OF “@mish vs @madtrapper”


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm glad her highness deems herself still perfect, and PC. Got a picture of a man bitch slapping a woman? POST IT! Like you did for Spock. Can I post a weak kneed male, bitch slapping a woman? Tit for tat, Mish. Can't have it both ways.....




LOL 
There you go, now run a long little snowflake.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAND WERE OFF! LADIES AND GENTELMAN WELCOME TO THE MOAT RECENT ADDITION OF "@mish vs @madtrapper"


$5 at the door! Proceeds go to the battered and abused husbands/boyfriends fund.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAND WERE OFF! LADIES AND GENTELMAN WELCOME TO THE MOAT RECENT ADDITION OF "@mish vs @madtrapper"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> There you go, now run a long little snowflake.


Well Missy Snow Flakeete, I don't care that you are a Mod; I don't care. Want to ban me? Fine! Long may I run, after You are out of breath.

You do PC shit that offends many here but we/most sort of like you. Your take on 2nd amendment matters often offends me.

Go back to the menstrual teepe for a week. (OMG was that offensive too?). And I'll go up the mountain to hunt....

Peace?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would you children take it to the back yard, please?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Africa is the testing ground for disease. Africa is a place where vaccines don't bring long lives. 

Pay attention to what's happening, there. You might be witnessing the perfection of a bio-weapon that will be used, elsewhere.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well Missy Snow Flakeete, I don't care that you are a Mod; I don't care. Want to ban me? Fine! Long may I run, after You are out of breath.
> 
> You do PC shit that offends many here but we/most sort of like you. Your take on 2nd amendment matters often offends me.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended. This is a good laugh for me. I would gladly continue on with the fun but we have hijacked a thread. Have a super day!! @RedLion My apologies.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I put out an olive branch/cease fire.

The Spock video was very offensive for personal reasons. Goes back to a little boy growing up .......... don't like to see anyone getting hit, Dad or Mom, or whose swinging.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nothing good comes from Africa.
> 
> Pro Golfers from South Africa, maybe, but nothing else.





Mish said:


>


My bad. Cocoa and Diamonds come from Africa. So Pro Golfers, Cocoa and Diamonds.

The rest of the crap that comes from Africa is substandard, low quality junk or stuff that we should be producing in the US by US citizens. The US trades with African nations out of some PC sense of charity.

https://ustr.gov/countries-regions/africa


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not offended. This is a good laugh for me. I would gladly continue on with the fun but we have hijacked a thread. Have a super day!! @RedLion My apologies.


No you were not offended, I was. Your post. If it was a "laugh" fine.

I'm off to the mountains, MISH how's that teepe?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> My bad. Cocoa and Diamonds come from Africa. So Pro Golfers, Cocoa and Diamonds.
> 
> The rest of the crap that comes from Africa is substandard, low quality junk or stuff that we should be producing in the US by US citizens. The US trades with African nations out of some PC sense of charity.
> 
> https://ustr.gov/countries-regions/africa


See, I love diamonds!! It's my birthstone in case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know that saying, "The struggle is real?" Where the struggle really is real, Christianity grows. Christianity is growing in Africa. It is also being met with extreme violence from the adherents to Islam.
Keep that in mind when you say disparaging things about the continent. You think it is worthless, but our Creator has a different opinion. Keep that in mind, as you might be alive to see the horror our brothers see daily come to your town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nothing good comes from Africa.
> 
> Pro Golfers from South Africa, maybe, but nothing else.





Denton said:


> ...
> Keep that in mind when you say disparaging things about the continent. You think it is worthless, but our Creator has a different opinion...


DRATS! Foiled again...:vs_mad:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm confused with all this GIF crap ...... which one constitutes getting bitch slapped?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Africa is the testing ground for disease. Africa is a place where vaccines don't bring long lives.
> 
> Pay attention to what's happening, there. You might be witnessing the perfection of a bio-weapon that will be used, elsewhere.


One giant Petri dish filled with lab rats and lab monkeys.

We were blessed with AIDS from there along with dengue and hemorrhagic fever, which also resides in Melanesia.

They are the leaders in mad human disease, similar to mad cow disease, from eating each other and bush meat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My bad. Cocoa and Diamonds come from Africa. So Pro Golfers, Cocoa and Diamonds.
> 
> The rest of the crap that comes from Africa is substandard, low quality junk or stuff that we should be producing in the US by US citizens. The US trades with African nations out of some PC sense of charity.
> 
> https://ustr.gov/countries-regions/africa


Our wonderful all knowing politicians put a trade embargo on South Africa,

it was to punish them for being nasty to that commie bastard nelson mandella.

The bulk of our chromium came from there, had to go to the russians who charged twice the price.

The kicker is it was a poorer grade of the metal, and in turn the russians bought the SA chrome for themselves.

We are led by the broadest spectrum of assholes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Black Death: 'It's 100 % Likely' It Spreads To The UK And A 'Ticking Time Bomb' Ready To Decimate The World





> The death toll in Madagascar due to the plague has jumped for the first time since health officials claimed the infection was in the beginning stages of control. With the new uptick in those who died, the fear that the disease will spread to the United Kingdom has been confirmed as "100 percent likely."
> 
> The plague death toll has now shown signs that it's picking up speed again. Official figures reveal 165 people have now lost their lives in Madagascar's "worst outbreak in 50 years." Recent data shows a 15 percent jump in fatalities over just three days, coupled with scientists concerned that the black death has reached a "crisis" point. Ten other African countries have also been placed on high alert, warning that an outbreak could occur at any time.





> According to the Daily Mail, experts warn the outbreak of plague in Madagascar this year is being fueled by a strain more lethal than the one which usually strikes the country. This form of the pneumonic plague is airborne, easily spread by a cough or a sneeze, and has been responsible for two-thirds of all infections this year.


Black Death: 'It's 100 % Likely' It Spreads To The UK And A 'Ticking Time Bomb' Ready To Decimate The World


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> According to the American left immigrants do not spread disease. That's racist.


I thought it was the leftist liberals who spread disease! Silly me!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn... This thread has turns like a roller coaster.... they come out of nowhere and disappear just as fast.... Black plague....I thought that shit began being spread way back during the Slave ship era? It was the white mans fault.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The dark continent has been the origin of a whole host of horrible diseases that spread everywhere.

Look at the one that occupied our White House for eight years.

The spread of a long incubation disease by jet plane would reach epidemic proportions in short order.

Aids is good example of this, but was limited in scope only by the social nature of the carriers.

There was hereto spillover caused by bi's and hookers. physical contact requirement also limited the spread.

An airborne dispersal by a host carrier or aerosol dispenser would be devastating. 

If it hit here, my local, I would button up this place and not let anyone near here within a 100 yards.

How long it would take the CDC to identify and develop a countermeasure vaccine/cure,

manufacture and distribute?????

A pandemic will be brought here in the future with malicious intent or not, it will happen.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I have been keeping track somewhat since August and it is concerning.
> 
> Plague fears grow as Malawi becomes 10th nation on alert | Daily Mail Online


I'm sending over condoms right now, that should help slow the spread. :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_shocked:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Madagascar Outbreak: It Is 'Inevitable' The Plague Becomes Resistant To Drugs





> The newest warning about the outbreak of the airborne pneumonic plague, or black death, in Madagascar has been released. Officials warn that it's inevitable that this bacterial infection that's infected over 2000 people will become resistant to antibiotics.
> 
> The only way to treat a person who has contracted the plague is with antibiotics. But experts now warn that because they are being used so much to treat the infection, antibiotics resistance is inevitable and making this disease much more terrifying. Once the bacteria is resistant, the Madagascar healthcare system will be overwhelmed, and the disease will have control of the nation.


Madagascar Outbreak: It Is 'Inevitable' The Plague Becomes Resistant To Drugs


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got permethrin to spray the house down for fleas, and your clothes?

TSC has concentrate that will make up many gallons for $20


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Got permethrin to spray the house down for fleas, and your clothes?


I thought permethrin only scared the fleas away... does it kill them also?

*Rancher*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I thought permethrin only scared the fleas away... does it kill them also?
> 
> *Rancher*


Works on most insects. Have used on my clothes for ticks , and on the rugs in the house when the cats brought in some fleas. Don't spray the cats, it's toxic until it dries out and bonds to a fabric.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Works on most insects. Have used on my clothes for ticks , and on the rugs in the house when the cats brought in some fleas. Don't spray the cats, it's toxic until it dries out and bonds to a fabric.


But does it kill them, or drive them somewhere else was the question?

*Rancher*


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

This plague of air borne... Killing the fleas won't really help. 
They mainly came into play during the bubonic plague. Once it became the air borne type it's transmitted directly from person to person.

But I'm no expert...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

deserth3 said:


> This plague of air borne... Killing the fleas won't really help.
> They mainly came into play during the bubonic plague. Once it became the air borne type it's transmitted directly from person to person.
> 
> But I'm no expert...
> ...


Good point. This is the pneumonic plague.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In all it's current forms the plague is treatable with simple antibiotics. The fear is, with it spreading so rapidly, it mutates beyond the capability to treat it. Scary shit. Just a matter of time before some bad ass germ out of hell gets loose.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Shock: Black Death Patients Are ESCAPING The Hospital Over Fear Of Needles As Officials Worry Plague Could Spread


Shock: Black Death Patients Are ESCAPING The Hospital Over Fear Of Needles As Officials Worry Plague Could Spread


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How scary is this......can kill a person in just 3 hours? :vs_whistle:



> Since the airborne version of the plague can kill a person in just three hours, experts warn that its too soon to think that since there hasn't been a person infected in recent days, that it won't pop up again. That's because the bacteria that causes plague is now so widespread in wildlife, that humans can't do anything to get rid of it, said Dr. Allen Cheng, Professor of Infectious Diseases Epidemiology at Monash University in Melbourne.
> 
> "It's not possible to eradicate plague, as it is widespread in wildlife rodents outside the sphere of human influence," Cheng wrote on The Conversation.


Black Death Warning: The Plague Is Impossible To Eradicate


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I can’t believe that it is still called the “black” plague. It should be called the African-American plague.


----------

